# learning to eat beans--a survival skill



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

For the last several years, I've been trying to learn to cook and to enjoy beans. I've been failing miserably, but lately, I've found something that helps. As a family we love the seasoning that comes with Zatarain's products. While shopping at a larger grocery store, I found two of their products that my local store didn't carry and I didn't know existed: Black-eyed Peas and Rice (aka hoppin john), and White Bean Seasoning Mix. Wow! Wonderful! These warm up great as left overs, and I've found I'm actually preferring these to our normal foods. Yum. The black-eyed peas cook up in just over 25 minutes. I guess they cooked the peas, then dehydrated them. Does anyone do this with their normal beans for quicker cooking? Anyone have any good bean recipes that don't just taste like beans?


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

When I was a kid, bean day was my favorite. Mom always made white beans (great northern) and cornbread. My grandson doesn't like them, but he will eat them with cumin and cheese. I like salsa on them too.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Beans are more winter fare for us. We just put the pot on the woodstove so I don't know that we worry about the time it takes too much.

My wife, however, is a stickler for low-carb meals though and so all beans must be soaked and sprouted. A 3 day process.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Beans are more winter fare for us. We just put the pot on the woodstove so I don't know that we worry about the time it takes too much.
> 
> My wife, however, is a stickler for low-carb meals though and so all beans must be soaked and sprouted. A 3 day process.


I stay low carb too, but beans are an occasional cheat for me. Does sprouting make a big difference in the carb count?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

do you cook chili beans?

what about burger beans? or sausage beans? a pound of burger or sausage mixed in with beans.

i love black beans and rice over some type of greens...spinach,lettuce,nustard or kale.drizzled with japanese white sauce or sour cream or ranch.

beans with a can of shredded can of meat too.

any type of white bean and chicken....dump in tomatoes and cummin...serve over rice..on flour tortillas or cornbread even.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

hurryiml8 said:


> I stay low carb too, but beans are an occasional cheat for me. Does sprouting make a big difference in the carb count?


She says, "A lot of the nutrients are locked up in the plant and sprouting releases them. But it doesn't reduce the carbs to my knowledge."

Generally what we do here is make a big pot of stew with meat and veggies and eat on it for 5-6 days. By day 6 it's getting kind of thin so we'll dump in a pound or so of beans to thicken it back up and get an extra day or two out of it.

The startup cost for the 5 gallon pot of stew is $16-24 between the veggies and meat (our garden is producing nothing right now) and we get two meals a day out of it for 6-8 days, so the cost per serving is very low. (We're feeding 7 people, 2 teenage boys).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

as far as time goes..what about canning a few beans? many on here do that.

also there is an electric pressure cooker ..those things are awesome as you can fill it...set timer...and walk away and do other chores while it cooks.its not like a regular pressure cooker...and when its done it will keep itself warm until you come back to it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I tried to learn to eat beans. What I learned was that beans give me gout. I get most of my protein from goat milk now and it doesn't cause me to have gout. Everybody needs to make sure they have other options in case one or another food causes them difficulties. Daughter is on a celiac and corn free diet but she loves, loves, loves beans. She doesn't think a meal is complete without beans. LOL


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I tried to learn to eat beans. What I learned was that beans give me gout. I get most of my protein from goat milk now and it doesn't cause me to have gout. Everybody needs to make sure they have other options in case one or another food causes them difficulties. Daughter is on a celiac and corn free diet but she loves, loves, loves beans. She doesn't think a meal is complete without beans. LOL


Was it the beans that gave you gout, or did they just tip you over the edge? A lot of foods I can handle in small quantities, but if I make them the base of my diet then I start having troubles.

Much of this stuff I sort of absorbed second-hand when my wife was writing her book. She's the nutritionist. I'd just live on pizza and donuts if she'd let me.


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

View attachment 18516
hands down the best white bean recipe. Shared from the famous Louis & Clark Restaurant in historic St Charles MO. Serve with Marie Calendars Cornbread


----------



## cruffleluficus (Nov 16, 2012)

Having grown up in Louisiana, we ate lots of red beans and rice, or white (great northern) beans and rice. I haven't been able to duplicate what my grandparents did, but I've come close. The best way I've found to do it it to make a BIG pot, set some aside to eat and can the rest. Starting from dry beans takes a while, but if I can some I get the flavor and consistency I want without spending all day cooking every time. As far as I'm concerned, the only thing the canned red beans in the store are good for is putting in chili (except for Blue Runner but I can't get them up here in Ohio). Soak the night before in plenty of water. The next morning, pour that water off and add more water to cook with. Throw in a ham bone, ham cubes or even smoked sausage for flavor if you like. Check the water often and add as needed to keep the beans covered, and cook them till they're soft. Some will be mushy and some will have cooked into the sauce, and some will probably be stuck to the bottom of the pot. I don't add much spice when I cook them to can, but for eating I sautÃ© some onion in olive oil before I add the beans, then add cumin, chili power, garlic, cayenne, oregano or Italian seasoning, and salt. I don't really measure, so I can't say how much of what. Some of this over rice with some fresh sausage or a pork chop and you'll be set!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Was it the beans that gave you gout, or did they just tip you over the edge? A lot of foods I can handle in small quantities, but if I make them the base of my diet then I start having troubles.
> 
> Much of this stuff I sort of absorbed second-hand when my wife was writing her book. She's the nutritionist. I'd just live on pizza and donuts if she'd let me.


I don't have gout if I avoid beans. One serving in a great while is ok, but it better be a small serving and not more than once a month or so.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I make a bean soup but I saute up some spicy sausage to add to it and then a couple cans of diced or stewed tomatoes (along with onions and garlic and whatever kind of beans we have on hand) Much better than the plain bean, ham bone and water soup my mother made.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

blackeyes cook up faster than say pinto beans. I'll make a pot of them and when there is more juice than peas I add the rice to make the hoppin john.

beans are mostly pintos. after soaking and changing the water i bring to a boil and lower to a simmer. As to what is added. I always add salt, fresh ground black pepper and crushed red pepper. sometimes a ham bone, sometimes bacon, or salt pork. sometimes will brown hamburger meat and add it along with tomatoes. 

extra spices are varied too, cumin, chili powder, others as the urge strikes. I will add to a pot as I go through it also.
Ed


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

A fellow HT member recommended the cookbook "Country Beans". It is very good. Lots of recipes to use beans in ways I had never thought.

How about Black Bean Soup? Recipe in online recipe book.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Chili, pork and beans and baked beans only, here and in small doses....James


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, I'm a big fan of hummus - and it's easy to make! Garbanzo beans, tahini (almond paste), olive oil, a splash of lemon juice... then add goodies to your heart's content - garlic, red peppers, feta, etc.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I LOVE BEANS! All beans,but,they don't love me. If I eat beans I'm sure to be up all night.I also love blackeye peas and cowpeas and they don't have that effect on me.Fry up some hocakes and it's a done deal!
We also have mulligian stew.Friday is made for mulligian stew. Get out the big pot and clean out the fridg. Leftover spagetti,a slice of pie. A couple hamburgers,stale corn bread. If it's in the fridg. it goes in the pot.You'd be shocked at how the kids would look forward to mulligian stew.Sounds awful I know but it tastes great! Haven't been poisoned yet!


Wade


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Try this 15 bean soup mix and use the recipe on the back of it.. My wife isn't a bean person, but she REALLY likes this..


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

there is a black bean hummus that is great too. beans are not the easiest to cook, season, and digest. 

my favorite are the Anasazi beans they are so creamy. butter beans are good too.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I used to not be able to eat beans due the gas, no matter what "tricks" I tried. Until I started using Beano. I eat about 7-8 of them just before the first bite. I noticed that for me, the amount they suggest on the bottle just simply wasn't enough. Once I went to 7-8 tablets, it worked.

Try it! It's allowed beans in my life again!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We eat a lot of beans.....corn chowder is amazing with a can of rinsed black beans added!

Mashed potatoes and baked beans or chili beans.....my husband is thin and needs his calories!

Hummus....love it!

Cold bean salad with italian dressing and fresh goat cheese curds!

We make chili with homegrown/homemade garlic sausage (venison/beef) and add home canned kidneys andpork and beans to it with homegrown tomatoes/peppers/zuchinni/onion....served on pasta, rice or potatoes....leftovers thickened with rice and goat cheese and made into burritos.

Navy bean soup is good too...simple and creamy.

Baked beans are my favorite....my husband likes his pintos with red pepper, black pepper and ham fat saved from hams on sale! I also mash up leftover pintos and add whatever meat I have (rabbit hides well in them) and salsa for burritos.

Add baked beans to Shepherds pie instead of gravy.

Pickles with every bean meal help to lessen adverse after effects.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So anyone else here put vinegar in their navy bean soup along with their cornbread? 

People think I'm strange for adding the vinegar.. I do the same thing when I open a can of Campbell's Bean with Bacon when I heat it..


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

There's just the two of us, so this works well for a busy day. We have a small crock pot. Add a handful of beans (any kind). Add in some stew meat, cover with water. When its done, pour the water into a pan and cook up a handful of rice. Put rice in the bottom of a bowl add beans and meat. Top with diced, stewed tomatoes and grated cheese. Very easy to make and delicious!

SC


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I use alot beans in my cooking. In chili and soups mainly. Something else thats overlooked is dried peas. Good eating. Split green pea soup with carrots, onion and ham. Golden curry potato soup made with yellow split peas. A good book is "Soup Magic", a little book published by Consumer Reports? It's the best collection of soup recipes I've found anywhere this side of the universe.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Sometimes when the pot gets low, I'll drain and rinse the beans, then sautee celery, onion, and carrots. Chicken broth, spices and come out with a bean soup that is a soup.

Momma made a big pot of pintos every Monday morning( Monday was wash day) they appeared on the table every dinner and supper until they were gone. Any left over on Monday were thrown out so she could start over. Usually they were gone by Thursday, lol.

Another thing to add, put a couple of drops of liquid smoke in a big pot, DON'T overdo this, though. No more than 3 drops to a BIG pot. Adds lots of flavor if you don't add some type of fat to the pot.
Ed


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow- I had to read that twice. I thought you were putting rabbit hides in your beans. New one on me!LOL 

Wade


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

grew up on pinto beans n green beans ; with corn bread and fried potatoes . pintos with a big hunk of cured pork side meat simmered several hours was just what we and every one else had for supper once or twice a week .I consider theses a treat now and when i'm at the local comunity cannery I was surprised at how many people were canning not only there garden produce but all types of dry beans they are fairly inexpenve when bought in bulk as is the cured side meat . most recipes called for soaking the dry beans 24 hours then adding a chunk of meat to each can then processing in the pressure canner for 90 minits . and of course every one had a differint recipe from chile to plane shelled beans but all have the same reason - having the ready made beans to finnish cooking at home without having to have the pot on the stove (or crock pot) all day when work ect makes this fast er cooking nessary .


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

learning to eat beans - a survival skill.... 

I am in this dilemma with *oatmeal*! I so want to like oatmeal, as it is cheap, nutritious, etc. but I just have not been able to find a way to eat it, outside of oatmeal cookies, that I enjoy.  Also, I only eat rice when flavored with a bunch of other stuff like gravy, beef or mushroom flavor and juice, etc. Plain rice, I am miserable.

Beans! on the other hand, I am blessed with loving them, pretty much no matter what! Lots of good ideas in the thread here.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Far as I'm concerned, there's only three food groups.. Meat beans and taters


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

partndn said:


> learning to eat beans - a survival skill....
> 
> I am in this dilemma with *oatmeal*! I so want to like oatmeal, as it is cheap, nutritious, etc. but I just have not been able to find a way to eat it, outside of oatmeal cookies, that I enjoy.  Also, I only eat rice when flavored with a bunch of other stuff like gravy, beef or mushroom flavor and juice, etc. Plain rice, I am miserable.
> 
> Beans! on the other hand, I am blessed with loving them, pretty much no matter what! Lots of good ideas in the thread here.


We love and live on breakfast cake. Oatmeal strawberry muffins. Allrecpies.com is a fantastic resource for all things cooking. Home made granola Can't be beat.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Didn't know beans could cause gout. Pa has this condition and he does love beans. Perhaps I should be more aware of his intake.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

1shotwade said:


> mpillow- I had to read that twice. I thought you were putting rabbit hides in your beans. New one on me!LOL
> 
> Wade


What's a little hair eh?


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> So anyone else here put vinegar in their navy bean soup along with their cornbread?
> 
> People think I'm strange for adding the vinegar.. I do the same thing when I open a can of Campbell's Bean with Bacon when I heat it..


Nope, but we always add a couple of tablespoons of apple cider vinegar to our lentil soup; with us it's a matter of tradition. Tastes great, too.



partndn said:


> learning to eat beans - a survival skill....
> 
> I am in this dilemma with *oatmeal*! I so want to like oatmeal, as it is cheap, nutritious, etc. but I just have not been able to find a way to eat it, outside of oatmeal cookies, that I enjoy.  Also, I only eat rice when flavored with a bunch of other stuff like gravy, beef or mushroom flavor and juice, etc. Plain rice, I am miserable.
> 
> Beans! on the other hand, I am blessed with loving them, pretty much no matter what! Lots of good ideas in the thread here.


I had that problem with trying to get my sons to eat oatmeal until I put a large teaspoon of peanut butter and some honey in each of their bowls and stirred it in well. They never had a problem eating oatmeal after that. 



bourbonred said:


> For the last several years, I've been trying to learn to cook and to enjoy beans. I've been failing miserably, but lately, I've found something that helps. As a family we love the seasoning that comes with Zatarain's products. While shopping at a larger grocery store, I found two of their products that my local store didn't carry and I didn't know existed: Black-eyed Peas and Rice (aka hoppin john), and White Bean Seasoning Mix. Wow! Wonderful! These warm up great as left overs, and I've found I'm actually preferring these to our normal foods. Yum. The black-eyed peas cook up in just over 25 minutes. I guess they cooked the peas, then dehydrated them. Does anyone do this with their normal beans for quicker cooking? Anyone have any good bean recipes that don't just taste like beans?


Something I just discovered that I like with beans is, of all things, pumpkin! Try this for proportion: mix a can of pumpkin with a can of refried beans, stirring well. Place some inside tortilla wraps, leaving enough room for some mozzarella (or cheddar is good, too) cheese. Put into a baking dish, bake for about 20 minutes or until brown, bring it out and sprinkle some grated cheese or crumbled cheese of your choice on it, put it back in for another ten minutes or so. I was surprised at how good the pumpkin/bean mixture is!

(Of course in survival mode all those ingredients would be home made and home processed, but growing pumpkins and beans is fairly easy and making cheese can be done.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

partndn said:


> learning to eat beans - a survival skill....
> 
> I am in this dilemma with *oatmeal*! I so want to like oatmeal, as it is cheap, nutritious, etc. but I just have not been able to find a way to eat it, outside of oatmeal cookies, that I enjoy.  Also, I only eat rice when flavored with a bunch of other stuff like gravy, beef or mushroom flavor and juice, etc. Plain rice, I am miserable.
> 
> Beans! on the other hand, I am blessed with loving them, pretty much no matter what! Lots of good ideas in the thread here.


have you tried basmati rice? i love it.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

for oatmeal...

after cooking, add milk to loosen it back up, a pat of real butter and a tablespoon of brown sugar... only way I ever ate oatmeal!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

rabbit meat..... hold the fur!

I also love oatmeal. Easiest most favorite cookies in the whole wide world...

from: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/no-bake-cookies-i/

Original recipe makes 3 dozenChange Servings
1 3/4 cups white sugar
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup butter
4 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 cup crunchy peanut butter
3 cups quick-cooking oats
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Check All Add to Shopping List
Directions

In a medium saucepan, combine sugar, milk, butter, and cocoa. Bring to a boil, and cook for 1 1/2 minutes. Remove from heat, and stir in peanut butter, oats, and vanilla. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto wax paper. Let cool until hardened.

I use creamy PB, half the cocoa (none is good too) and goat milk. I made some last night knowing that DH and my brother would be installing an 800 pound steam boiler today so they'd have plenty of ENERGY! on hand.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Make oatmeal just like cookies, butter, raisins, brown sugar. I do the same with rice....James


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have oatmeal daily
I make applesauce with lots of cinnamon . .it is the liquid (plus a couple tablespoons of water) for the 'scoop' of oatmeal.
Late in the cooking I add a tablespoon of raw honey.
topped with either Almond milk or real milk (un homogenized)

Very healthy combination


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I 'pologize to Bourbonred if hijacking the bean subject. :ashamed:
But thank you folks for the oatmeal suggestions. It's the texture of cooked oatmeal I have trouble with, not the flavor. Now those cookies mpillow .. I can demolish those. yum.

I got a dehydrator and have been meaning to try homemade granola and bars. Gotta do that. I can do the crunch stuff, but not the warm gooey. 

myheaven - What is breakfast cake? like muffins in a loaf basically? I could do that I think.

Elk, basmati rice is still too bland for me without gunkin it up with flavory stuff.  Long as I don't run out of chicken and beef bullion and a few other flavor items, I can get my rice intake pretty good.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I never have liked dried beans. I think it's mostly the texture, but I can eat nearly anything else happily. This year my daughter gleaned boxes of dried pole beans from a friend's u-pick farm - we had a really late year and they just dried on the vines after people quit picking them. We shelled and dried them, and amazingly, they're really good. I don't know if they were Blue Lake or one of the other standard green pole beans, but we'll have to try again next year.

And look at the ingredients in oatmeal cookies compared to granola. I don't see any reason not to eat cookies for breakfast!
Kit


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

partndn said:


> I 'pologize to Bourbonred if hijacking the bean subject. :ashamed:
> But thank you folks for the oatmeal suggestions. It's the texture of cooked oatmeal I have trouble with, not the flavor. Now those cookies mpillow .. I can demolish those. yum.
> 
> I got a dehydrator and have been meaning to try homemade granola and bars. Gotta do that. I can do the crunch stuff, but not the warm gooey.
> ...



wait till you havent ate in 3 days...you will lap it up like a gang of starved puppies.

jalapeno powder is your friend....lol


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Some people don't like the texture of rolled oats. Try steal cut or Irish oats and be sure you put salt in the water when you cook them.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

One of my favorite ways of fixing oats is to mix about half leftover oatmeal and half leftover mashed potatoes with an egg or two and make patties to fry up in lard. Real yummy!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Cyngbaeld said:


> One of my favorite ways of fixing oats is to mix about half leftover oatmeal and half leftover mashed potatoes with an egg or two and make patties to fry up in lard. Real yummy!


Hey! that sounds good! I love tater cakes.

And you know what? How bout mashed sweet taters same way.

Bourbonred, blackeye peas make really good fritters too. Mash leftovers a little and add what you want, chopped onion, pepper, chow chow, etc., a beaten egg if you want, and fry. You can use up a lot of leftovers in stuff like that.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I second the vote for steel-cut oats. They have a much more pleasant texture, actually have something to chew.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

1shotwade said:


> mpillow- I had to read that twice. I thought you were putting rabbit hides in your beans. New one on me!LOL
> 
> Wade


I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that read it that way the first time around!



KIT.S said:


> I never have liked dried beans. I think it's mostly the texture, but I can eat nearly anything else happily. This year my daughter gleaned boxes of dried pole beans from a friend's u-pick farm - we had a really late year and they just dried on the vines after people quit picking them. We shelled and dried them, and amazingly, they're really good. I don't know if they were Blue Lake or one of the other standard green pole beans, but we'll have to try again next year.
> 
> And look at the ingredients in oatmeal cookies compared to granola. I don't see any reason not to eat cookies for breakfast!
> Kit


Kit, I'm with you on the texture - that mealy feel in my mouth - blech!!!

COOKIES FOR BREAKFAST! YES! Now that's a movement I can get behind, lol!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

For the last decade or so I keep a crockpot of pinto beans, diced onion, garlic, diced tomatoes, collard greens, jalapenos, seasoning of choice a pound of marked down ground beef, pork or turkey with the bullion flavor of my choice from ramen packs I saved from using the noodles for college dorm style nuked pizza crusts and a Dr Pepper for added flavor and thickening of the broth in the fridge 7 days a week and enjoy it for one or two quick meals per day here at home.

A pot costs me less than $4 to make usually and I get 10 to 12 servings.

Sometimes if I get the bean mix down to 2 inches before 5 days I nuke cook a cup and a half of buttered rice to mix into the beans for a few more meals of Texas style bean and rice hash.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

cruffleluficus said:


> Having grown up in Louisiana, we ate lots of red beans and rice...


I spent close to 10 years in south Louisiana. Grew to love red beans!!

I make mine in the crockpot, mostly. I'll wash them and boil them in a regular pot on the stove, not long, just a few minutes. Then I'll dump that water, drain them and put them in some fresh water in the crock pot, along with some salt, onion powder, garlic powder, Tony Chachere's and maybe a little fresh minced garlic (tastes buttery). I add a bit of smoke flavor later in the cooking.

Mostly, I start them at night and let the crockpot cook them all night long. About 8 or 9 hours is about what they usually take. They tell me when they're done because they start to make their own "gravy". 

I over-seasoned a batch a couple of times ago and they were way too salty. So I added some extra water and some dry rice and let them cook a while longer. Worked out very well as the rice then was well seasoned and the beans tasted more like they should have. 

I wish I could figure out a recipe for black beans that worked as well. I've tried making them just like I do the red beans but they're missing something. 

We like beans here.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Pork and bean bread:http://www.cooks.com/recipe/as1f74dj/bake-bean-bread.html
BAKE BEAN BREAD 
1 c. raisins
1 c. boiling water
3 eggs
2 c. pork and beans
1 c. oil
3 c. flour
2 c. sugar
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. vanilla
1 c. nuts
Mix raisins in water; set aside to cool. Beat oil, eggs and sugar with beans until mushy. Add raisins. Add flour and other ingredients. Add nuts and vanilla. Pour into well-greased and floured pans.
Drain water off raisins before adding. If batter is too stiff, add little of water from raisins. Makes 3 loaves. Bake at 325 degrees for 50-60 minutes.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/pz1jw8bt/raisin-oatmeal-muffins.html

RAISIN OATMEAL MUFFINS
Printed from COOKS.COM
1 cup quick cooking oats
1 cup buttermilk
1 egg
1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
1/2 cup melted butter or vegetable oil
1 cup sifted flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 to 3/4 cup raisins, craisins or currants
Preheat oven to 400Â°F degrees.
Note: If buttermilk is not on hand, 1/2 cup milk and 1/2 cup sour cream or
yogurt may be substituted. Try different flavors of yogurt for new flavor
variations!
Pour the buttermilk (or other liquid) over oatmeal and allow to soak while
mixing the dry ingredients. Add egg and sugar to the oatmeal mixture and
combine well.
Note: If desired, soak raisins, craisins or currants in 2 tablespoons rum 15
minutes before mixing into batter to plump, refresh and add extra flavor.
They can also be heated in water in the microwave for 30 seconds or so
for a similar effect.
In a medium bowl, combine the dry ingredients and mix together well.
Pour in the melted butter or vegetable oil; stir. Add raisins, craisins,
currants (or a mixture of these). Combine all ingredients and stir together
just until mixed.
Bake for 15-20 minutes. Makes 12-14 medium or 6 Texas style muffins.
Submitted by: CM


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, you all just gave an Idea for the pint of pork that did not seal. Thank You.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

partndn said:


> learning to eat beans - a survival skill....
> 
> I am in this dilemma with *oatmeal*! I so want to like oatmeal, as it is cheap, nutritious, etc. but I just have not been able to find a way to eat it, outside of oatmeal cookies, that I enjoy.  Also, I only eat rice when flavored with a bunch of other stuff like gravy, beef or mushroom flavor and juice, etc. Plain rice, I am miserable.
> 
> Beans! on the other hand, I am blessed with loving them, pretty much no matter what! Lots of good ideas in the thread here.



I cook pot of oatmeal every three days. I use large flake oats and use about two cups in four cups boiling water more or less. I never measure anything so have to guess at amounts. As the water is coming to a boil I add dates or raisins and then add the oatmeal when the water is boiling. I cook it on low heat stirring constantly so it doesn't stick to the pan. It cooks fast and when it starts to thicken I remove the pot from the stove and stir the contents with a spoon. Then I add lots of cinnamon, ground golden flax seed; some honey and also blue berries if we have them. When dishing it up each day we add milk when the goats are milking. In their dry season we eat eat it without milk. We eat it cold with out trying to reheat it.It feeds the two of us for three breakfasts.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

We love beans here!. We grow different kinds for drying and shell them. They are stored in brown paper bags and kept in glass jars. That keeps any visiting mice out as well as moisture.When I cook a goat roast with garlic and onions I save the broth to cook the beans in. If the broth is warm then I rinse the beans in warm water before putting them in the broth. If the broth is cold I rinse the beans in cold water so broth and beans are about the same temperature when they start cooking. I will put some to cook in the electric slow cooker or on the wood heater stove overnight in an iron pot. When almost done I add black pepper, chili powder, a touch of cayenne pepper and just a little of dark molasses.This always tastes better the second day after the flavor goes through it.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Partndn as soon as I find my cookbook I will give you the recipe. My girls used it an didnt put it back. So now I'm on the hunt. The great thing is with the left over "cake" I then crumble it bake it till dry -n- toasted and have granola. I love multi use meals.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

My favorite bean recipe: Gluten Free Chocolate Bean Cake
(my mum says it reminds her of fudge)
1 can of black beans (drained and rinsed) (15 oz) or about 1 1/4 cups black bean, cooked
5 large eggs
1 tbsp pure vanilla extract
1/2 tsp salt
6 tbsp butter, softened
3/4 cup granulated sugar
6 tbsp cocoa powder
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 tbsp water or coffee

throw beans, coffee, and eggs into blender and puree. mix with all the other ingredients and bake into a cake, about 350 for 35 mins depending on your pan. so good!

I'm also a big fan of hummus. you can make excellent bean dips with any kind of bean, really. i only cook dried beans because commercially canned stuff tastes awful to me. besides, it's cheaper and lasts forever in the pantry. Just put desired amount of beans in the crockpot, let soak overnight or longer. change the water, then cook on low in the crockpot about 6-8 hours or overnight. beans are done when the whole kitchen smells like beans. drain and rinse well before using in a recipe.

homemade tacos with beans, or vegetarian tacos/bean burritos are awesome too. zatarains is good, i make those every once in a while with pintos, they are good for lunchboxes.


----------



## SquonkHunter (Feb 24, 2008)

okiemom said:


> ...My favorite are the Anasazi beans they are so creamy...


Anasazis are my favorite by far. A bit pricey but saves in prep and cooking time and ease. Plan on trying (again) to grow my own this spring. In theory they should be just like growing pintos and they do fine around here.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm with the texture folks.... I don't mind the taste of beans or oatmeal, it's the texture I don't like. Oatmeal, I just add more water or milk. As long as it's soupy, I love it. If it's like that white paste we used in kindergarten, I can barely get it past my tongue.

As for beans, if I use enough lemon pepper, I can probably eat the back-end out of a skunk. Main ingredient in lemon pepper though is salt, so you have to watch that I guess. In a survival situation, I could probably eat the bag or label off the can the beans came in. I doubt we'll be worried about carbs either as long as we're getting enough to live to fight another day. I doubt we'll have to "learn" to eat *anything*.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Now oatmeal is easy, parndn. While the water is heating dice an apple and throw it in with a pinch of salt and some cinnamon and brown sugar. Add the oats and dried raisins or cranberries and cook until done. Top with a handful of toasted nuts and butter and it should go down real easy!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Reckon I'll make me a pot of pintos tomorrow. Iced in, anyway. Slice me up some onions and make a pan of cornbread. Larupin!!
Ed


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have tried every kind of dry beans that I could find and can eat all of them but pintos are king. Any kind of bean is ok here and there but I could eat pintos three times a day. I do cook a pot of them ( 1 pound dry ) at least once a week and it usually lasts three of four days.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The larger squishier beans I have issues with...limas are evil. But otherwise they are great. I thought I'd share some of my fav recipes here as well.










Easiest recipe: make a box of spanish rice and dump in a can of black beans when you add the tomatoes.



Second easiest  5 ingredient soup
1 can refried beans
1 pint/15 oz can broth
1 pint/15 oz can corn
1 pint/15 oz can black beans
1 pint/15 oz can diced tomatoes (original recipe calls for rotel)

Mix refried beans and broth until combined. Add remaining ingredients and simmer 20 minutes.












Southwest Spaghetti Squash

1 spaghetti squash
1 can/pint diced tomatoes, undrained
1 can/pint black beans, drained and rinsed
3/4 cup monterey jack cheese, divided
1/4 cup cilantro (or parsley), finely chopped
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

Cut squash in half lengthwise, and remove seeds. Bake at 350 for about an hour until tender. Using a fork, remove strands from spaghetti squash. Add remaning ingredients, reserving 1/4 cup of cheese. Spoon into greased casserole dish, garnish with remaining cheese, and bake 35 minutes until heated through.












Mexican Style Quinoa Bake

1 cup quinoa
1.5 cups water
2 tsp oil
1 small onion, chopped
1 -2 garlic clove
1 lb extra lean ground beef
1 tsp coriander
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp oregano
4 dashes hot sauce
1 can corn, drained
1 can black beans, rinsed
28 ounce can diced tomatoes
1 cup red salsa
3/4 cup cheese

In a large skillet, dry roast the quinoa until it starts to crackle. Boil the water in a small saucepan and add the quinoa when finished. Turn heat to low, cover and simmer for 20 minutes.

Heat oil in the skillet and saute onions and garlic for a few minutes until starting to soften. Add beef, spices, and hot sauce and brown.

Layer quinoa, beef mixture, corn, tomatoes, salsa, and black beans in order in a large casserole dish. Top with cheese and bake at 450 for 20 minutes.
Makes eight 303 calorie servings.












Bean and Barley Stew

1 cup kidney beans, cooked
1 1/2 cups barley, cooked
28 ounces tomato juice
1 1/2 cups water
1 cup carrots, grated
1 cup celery, sliced
1 teaspoon bullion
1 teaspoon chili powder

Requires preparation! Soak and cook kidney beans (or use canned). Cook barley (can be done in your rice cooker). Combine all ingredients in a pot and heat to boiling. Cover and simmer 15 minutes.












Penne With Cannellini Beans

8 ounces dry penne pasta
2 cans of italian styple tomatoes or diced tomatoes
1 can cannellini beans
1 package (10 oz) spinach, chopped
1/2 cup shredded parmesan or romano cheese
Cook pasta. In a large saucepan, combine tomatoes with liquid and beans. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Add spinach and cook 2 more minutes, until spinach is wilted. Serve pasta topped with tomato mixture and sprinkle with cheese.





Pinto Beans and Rice (Crockpot)

2 cups pinto beans
1/3 cup salsa
1 Tablespoon minced garlic
2 teaspoons each salt, chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon each cumin, oregano, pepper
3 bay leaves
1 cup dry rice

Rinse beans and put in crock pot. Cover with 2 inches water. Add all but rice and allow to cook 4 hours on high. Cook rice according to package directions and stir into bean mixture before serving.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Viggie, some good lookin groceries, nice china too.
Ed


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are indeed some good looking dinners.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

partndn said:


> learning to eat beans - a survival skill....
> 
> I am in this dilemma with *oatmeal*! I so want to like oatmeal, as it is cheap, nutritious, etc. but I just have not been able to find a way to eat it, outside of oatmeal cookies, that I enjoy.  Also, I only eat rice when flavored with a bunch of other stuff like gravy, beef or mushroom flavor and juice, etc. Plain rice, I am miserable.
> 
> Beans! on the other hand, I am blessed with loving them, pretty much no matter what! Lots of good ideas in the thread here.


Have you tried muesli? It's a Swiss thing. It's made like cereal, with oat meal and cold milk or yoghurt and various fresh or dried fruit and nuts. You can add sugar, syrup or honey if you prefer sweet. If you like it less mushy, you simply eat it immediately, rather than letting it sit like the original recipes asks.

As for beans, we pretty much use the dried ones. After soaking, I find that the crock pot is the key unless you're at home all day and can watch the stove... I like tuscan white bean soup- don't have a real recipe, but it has white beans, celery, onion, garlic, carrot, diced fresh or canned tomatoes, chicken stock, bay leaf, salt, pepper, bacon strips if you like, kale if you like (add kale at the very end, all other ingredients can go in the crock pot together).


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Living in South Texas, I've learned: If you eat beans on a quasi-regular basis they don't make you gaseous. No toots!

Oatmeal is good when made with a whole oat or steel-cut oat. Much more body.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Can I post a Link in here?

Check out Taste Tested Recipe's website.

Lots of cheap meals' recipes.

http://tastetestedrecipes.com/showthread.php?727-Ham-amp-Bean-Soup


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I love crock pot refried beans. Once I have them made, I add diced green chiles and chunk up some monterey jack cheese into it too. Great with some fresh tomato, greens, avocado, and sour cream. 

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/70312/refried-beans-without-the-refry?mvtid_tab=b


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh, my kids and I ate beans almost ad nauseum... LOL! But I still LOVE beans, peas, legumes, hummus, bean dip, and all the soups known to man!


----------

